# Tuck's turn ... seizure issues.



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey Everyone....

I know a many of you follow Tuck's progress in his seizing and overall health....

Well, we're faced with another "issue".

Friday, Tuck got his last dose of Pheno (hoping forever!), and prior to this as he was being weaned off.. i saw some more energy, was still eating and overall wanted to be Tuck again.

As soon as he was off Pheno.... it all came to a halt.

Tucker is now sleeping all the time, and something new... he is now picky about food.
Tucker loves moo-cow (beef) he will do circles for moo cow ribs. Since Pheno has been gone, he has refused moo cow ribs twice... so unlike him.
He still eats ground beef, but this morning he refused ground chicken ( he loves this one)...i had to move it around and convince him... he then ate it.

He's been drooling more, sleeping a ton again.. and im pretty sure hes gained weight.

I've been monitoring him for a few days and today i had enough... i emailed his neuro.

She says that Zoni is great, its been controlling him well... but there are side effects.
She says some risks are lowered bone marrow, liver issues, kidney issues.... but... the trade off is great control.

So she wants us to come to the university of Guelph and get a full bloodwork done. 
In March, she did a full count plus Liver Bile Acid Test and both were great, but this was before Zoni... and im sure shes just being safe.

Also, she is leaning towards the feeling that when Tuck gets tested for thyroid on the 16th... that he will come up hypothyroid...
She's got the feeling he's truly hypo because of how his body is reacting even though pheno is gone.

Also, we'll been lowering Zoni dose because when Pheno was in the mix, Pheno speeds up liver metabolism.
By doing that, the Zoni was being rushed through his system.. so he needed a higher dose to make up for that.
So... now we need to lower Zoni ASAP, because zoni is at the very higher end which could end up in him being overdosed.

At this point, I'm just waiting on Diamond Back Drugs to get back to me and then itll be shipped here ASAP.

So there's Tuckers update..... we get ahead and then face more hurdles.
With Epi pups, its difficult to find that good control and safe limits on drugs....


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about Tucker's problems. I have nothing to offer, except my well wishes and hoping you can get his medication and his "issues" back on an even keel soon. Seizures dogs .... what's a mom to do? Wouldn't it be so wonderful if "they" could come up with a drug that controlled the seizures that didn't wreak havoc with all their precious organs? Generally speaking, this has not been an excellent day.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

he has you. 

i know you feel this is a setback and maybe it is....but...

you have a doctor you trust, and maybe lowering the dose will help....and treatment is available.

not only that, you have a good understanding of what is going on.....and you are his advocate.

can't ask for anything more.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks 

His neuro is amazing, when i met her in march... we connected and she took the time to hear me and make sure i felt ok.

She is sure that lowering his dose is the answer right now, as without Pheno, his body is overdosing.

I just really hope lowering doesnt bring the S monster, but.... we've gotten 9 weeks and 3 days.... Guys, when have i ever said 9 weeks!?!?! Miracle in itself.

If hes hypo, at least then he can get back to being Tuck.. back to running and playing, and being fit and muscular!!!!!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

this is but a bump in the road.....follow your gut. read as much as you can.....and have faith in this dog of yours...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the update. And, sorry to hear that there's a few teething problems. Hope everything turns out ok. Seizures do suck, my other half is on Keppra, it's worked for him very well indeed. It's such a relief when you find the right dose of the right pill and life can return to as normal as it can be.
Good luck.


----------

